# 8.5 weeks Out  LOL



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

K NO WHORING IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!  That means I won't either, J I am going to copy schedule into this thread ASAP, but this way we can keep track better, but I need pepto bismal, my tummy doesn't feel good


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

what did you just eat that it doesnt feel good? maybe all that pb stuck in your lungs  or maybe its just missing your sugah as jenny would say.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Well shorty this is what i suggest for your meals for right now...maybe the trainer will view this and then we can all make some changes. k 

Weight days:
(6:00am M-F & 9:00am S-S) Meal one: grapefruit, 6 egg whites, 2 whole eggs
(9:00am M-F) Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hemp or flax, tomato
(12:00pm) Meal three: 5 oz chicken breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, 2 cups of lettuce or spinach
(3:00pm) Meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tsp hemp or flax, cucumbers
TRAIN
(post weights) Meal five: 5 oz red meat or fish, cucumbers
(1.5 hours later) Meal six: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and celery if your really hungry

Cardio days:
(6:00am M-F & 9:00am S-S) Meal one: 1/3 cup of oats, 6 egg whites, 1 whole eggs
(9:00am M-F) Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein powder, 1 tbsp hemp or flax, tomato
(12:00pm) Meal three: 5 oz turkey, 2 cups of steamed greens
(3:00pm) Meal four: tin of tuna, 1 tsp hemp or flax, cucumbers
TRAIN
(post weights) Meal five: 5 oz chicken breast, cucumbers
(1.5 hours later) Meal six: 1.5 scoops of protein powder and celery if your really hungry

Every 6-7 days (on a weight day) have: a banana, 3 oz yams, and 1 cup of brown rice plus 1 tbsp hemp oil at instead of Meal six.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Monday- Chest & Abs 
Tuesday- 20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Wednesday- Back & Abs
Thursday- Shoulders & 45 min AM cardio
Friday- Arms & Abs 
Saturday- 20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Sunday- Rest

Monday- Chest, Abs & 45 min AM cardio
Tuesday- Legs
Wednesday- Arms & Abs
Thursday-20 HIIT & 20 cardio
Friday- Shoulders & Abs
Saturday- Rest
Sunday- Back, Abs & 20 HIIT & 20 cardio


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

pam did your little problem seize ? yhombie can also thin the blood out similar to aspirin in that way.  Why people with high blood pressure are not suppose to take it.  Also more males you have "that problem" it not only forces harder blood flow, but also aids in thining the blood alittle so it can go where its goto go.  I know this sounds weird but at GNC where I worked the "brothers" would come in and buy that stuff becuase greater the distance the blood has to travel less likely ...well you know


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah it still is lightly bleeding but not nearly as bad as this weekend


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

I would suggest dropping protein alittle (down to 140-150), but keep  every thing else the same becuase women do not have the hornomes to process it the same as men do and it can end up storing as fat if not care ful


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Ijust want everything to go back to normal, I am just very irritated at this moment.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Is rootin' ya on considered whoring? 

If so, Im sorry Pam.. I'll beat it 

Is not, then GO PAM!!! WOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Getting closer!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks Jodi@!1!!!!!!!b  Feel free to whore!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

hey hey hey pammy you stop telling people to whore  
hellos and routing are good whoring is bad


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hows the tummy Pam?  I could be very motherly sometimes, you know..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

He He it is ok, just kinda rolling still but I am being good today, even though everyone is eating muffins and cookies around me    I am enjoying my water  LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

want me to hit 'em all?  I will unload on the cookie eaters for you. I dont fight, but when it comes to cookies, That my dear, I will do.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

I will give them all to you to bea tup  LOL  I want a cookie!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

8/4/03-

7am- 2 whole eggs, 6 whites, 1/2 grapefruit
11am- 5oz turkey, 2oz potato
2:00pm- 5oz steak, cuces
5pm-1.5 scoop protein
10pm- protein bar
11:30pm-1c brown rice, 3 oz potato, banana, 1tbsp flax

Bench Press-10x10lbs, 10x20lbs, 9x20lbs, 10x20lbs (assisted)
superset-cable crossovers-3x10x30lbs
pushups til failure
swissball flys-3x20lbs
dropset pec deck-60lbs and down til failure


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

You so did not do that


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

that wasnt nice jodi. 
now take it back.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Im sorry...  Im a bad bad girl. 

Here. I'll make it up to you:


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

I have some of those here at work    Oh that reminds me I owe a hot chica some cookies


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

much better  LOL  :chomping:


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey Pam, I'm not whoring 

JB, that was pure EVIL!! 

I know you can do this Pammie, KICK SOME BOOTY!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

What?!?!? I made it up to her!!! 

No fun.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

it is ok, i will let hot chicas torture me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

@JB. good recover babe


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> What?!?!? I made it up to her!!!
> 
> No fun.



 Yeay you did!

Hey, nice avvy btw


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

You like my lack of abs??  

See now I feel bad whoring in Pam's thread. Pam, I'll make it up to you. Want a picture of lettuce??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Legs & Abs
Walking Lunges-4x10x25lbs each hand
Superset: Hack Squats-20x10lbs each side, 3x15x10lbs each side
& DB SL Deads-2x20x32.5lbs, 15x32.5lbs
Leg Extensions-3x15x40lbs
Superset: Deep Smith Squats-3x15x25lbs each side 
& Lying Leg Curls-3x15x30lbs 
Superset: Abductors-3x15x55lbs
& Adductors-3x15x75lbs

3 Trisets of: (wussed out on these am doing these tomorrow)
Decline Crunches w/ 15lb plate (20 reps)
Oblique Raises with 25lb Plate (10 reps each side)
Hanging Leg Raises (12 reps)
[/COLOR]


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Here is a real post for today-

7am- 6 whites, 2 whole, 1/2 grapefruit
10am-1.5scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp  
1pm-1/2c brown rice, 5oz chicken, cuces
3:30pm- can tuna, 1tsp flax, cuces
6:30pm-5oz steak, cuces
9:30pm-1.5scoop protein


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

I will tell you why you are feeling crappy from the hemp and why everyone that starts taking it does. Its because you are VERY toxic right now and are consuming alot of chemicals. Hemp is a powerful antioxidant and is also a detoxifier. Get through this and you will feel better in the end.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

Learning some thing new every day


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

I amfeeling abit better, my tummy has calmed down and am killing time til legs, aand I think j'bo is confused with wanting me to do abs today, she me do them yesterday, but if she ssays so I guess.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

Excuse me Pammy....there is no record of last weeks arm workout...did you not do it  or just not journal it 
well in that case here you go smarty pants...punishment  

*Arms: 3 sets of 8-10 reps*
Dips until failure
Superset #1
-Bicep Cable Curls
-Tricep Pushdowns (with same bar as curls)

Superset #2
-Lying Overhead Cable Extensions
-Standing Overhead Cable Extensions

Superset #3
-Long Bar Curls
-Swiss Ball Concentration Curls

*3 Trisets of: *
Decline Crunches w/ 15lb plate (20 reps)
Oblique Raises with 25lb Plate (10 reps each side)
Hanging Leg Raises (12 reps)


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey now I did it I promise, ask Darren    He watched me    But yes mam will do do and may cry and whine about it too  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Morning Pam! I see you online!   
Ooops, right, no whoring here..  Whores hangout!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh and am adding a bit of cardio in on lunch to try and loosen these egs up since I think my butt is going to cramp if I move to fast  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

http://www.lincolncity.com/ironman/mmpixbp02.html 

This is the first show i am looking at, I know it is a week later, but it is also in my own state so possibly some more friends could come, the second one is in seattle, WA


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 6, 2003)

good morning pam
How are we doing


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

I am good, my ass hurts likes a mother but I am good, you????  I have been exhausted the last couple days from getting no sleep last weekend because I was so busy so now I have some cardio to make up  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

cool, well glad things are good for you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> doing good just had BF taken i was in 4% range at 215 and holding still holding water on my lower back but i got 7 weeks. Going to get posing 20 minutes a night to tighten up I set a pr on bench for 425 x 3 and jake did as well 405 x 4.  I went back to the mehtod i told you about not wasting your time on warming up but just to let body expereince the weigth and saving max effort for workotu sets.  I helping lori to get ready for a show we will al  be doing in novemeber and maybe may be nationals



Have you ever heard of just saying a simple "good thanks or fine thank-you"? Not everyone has as easy a time getting lean like you and it always seems like you have a story ABOUT HAN to go along with everything. Life isnt just about you! Post particulars in your diet and answer the question   K i am better now that i got that off of my chest.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## sawheet (Aug 6, 2003)

ummm  I umm did not eat any ice cream last night, that was not easy!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh sawheet you are so sweet    I had some peanut butter, the last of what was in my house and now it is akll gone, all the peanut butter, SF popsicles are gone, pudding, rice cakes, I want food


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

well i am glad you have the metabolism to cheat and be able to stay out all night and train hard the next day but some of us have a  hard enough time getting down to where they need to be as is without even a freaking cheat in lets see here going on three months now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

i went to two weddings and a party, no drinking, no cake no real food so lets just stop before i get cranky


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 6, 2003)

I got a wedding week before my show : _ (  and is going to be eating galore.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

do you not get what i am saying, so please don't get me started, i don't need to hear about all your cheats and all that stuff, i am having a hard enough time as is


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> i think all this talk of peanut butter is making me of having a nice cheat meal of my whey protein icecream mixed in with some peanut butter MMMMMMM saturday night and then dancing for 2 hours to burn it off.  FYI best time to cheat is with your last meal and then go do some kind of phyiscal activite for a sustained time and it will not impact your results ...



are you a fuckin knob? did you not read the above post?  LIFE IS NOT ALL ABOUT YOU! post your own issues in your journal


----------



## sawheet (Aug 6, 2003)

omg  haha    knob, classic    Ss stick with it girl, good job, just throw that shit out and you will not eat it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

ok i think j'bo is going to kill me but I did not train today or do cardio, i hurt too bad was too tired and i was crying too hard because my friend that was in the hospital left to go back to california.  So I was not in any shape to train today, so this was my day off for th week so I am not taking days this weekend off.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> are you a fuckin knob? did you not read the above post?  LIFE IS NOT ALL ABOUT YOU! post your own issues in your journal



  You rock J!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok i think j'bo is going to kill me but I did not train today or do cardio, i hurt too bad was too tired and i was crying too hard because my friend that was in the hospital left to go back to california.  So I was not in any shape to train today, so this was my day off for th week so I am not taking days this weekend off.



i am not gonna kill you...i told you if you need a day off....then take it....you grow best when you rest  so chill and be happy cause Friday is almost here.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

Pam,
Some times the best thing to do is just to listen to your body and a day off isn't going to hurt you. It may even help you.   look at it as a postive not a negative. There are always to sides to a coin. Stay postive and focused and things will come together in the end they always seem to do


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

I am great today kinda sad one of my close friends had to leave but I am good, had some peanut butter again LOL at my friends house yesterday with him but I feel great, off to do some cardio (FINALLY)  LOL  I love you guys


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

we are here to support each other in what ever our goals are but some times there comes a time when other factors need to be taken in consideration before reaching our desired goals.  It is good you realize your freinds and family comes before competition. Some people don't have their priorities straight and it will come back to haunt them.  2 years ago I dieted for a show and had to ditch it because my mom was diagnosed with cancer and I had to be home to comfort her becuase she was hysterical and morning before the show she had to make the hardest decision a women could have (doctors were going to remove one of her breasts) Actually the doctors had her convinced to have her do it, but my being there I changed her mind and luckily she was able to keep it and things worked out for the best... She is fine now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

You know I feel better after getting up and doing my cardio getting back into a routine, but this weekend was hard on me, seeing a friend hurt and sick and then spending the last couple days with him and having some great talks made me realize some things and that if things don't come together this go around, at least I am happy and healthy and young, and with more time will come more physical maturity and that will help me starting to train so young.  But my friend is not ok, but will get through things and so that makes me feel better talking to him and seeing him smile.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

How old are you Pam? I can't believe I don't know that


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

21


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't worry about it, one of my bestest friends always forgets, he always thinks I am like 25 because ask anyone who knows me I do not act my age ever.  (only when drunk)  LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> You know I feel better after getting up and doing my cardio getting back into a routine, but this weekend was hard on me, seeing a friend hurt and sick and then spending the last couple days with him and having some great talks made me realize some things and that if things don't come together this go around, at least I am happy and healthy and young, and with more time will come more physical maturity and that will help me starting to train so young.  But my friend is not ok, but will get through things and so that makes me feel better talking to him and seeing him smile.



Nice to see that you have such a great understanding of priorities!    It's friends like you that maintain such positive vibes that will help your friend thru whatever he is going thru!!!  Keep a smile on your face and see how much that help him!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

Opps its cardio only day today...well here is tomorrows workout then  I can feel tomorrow is gonna be a great day  

*Shoulders 3 sets of:*
Seated DB Arnold Presses (10-12reps)
Superset: 
Standing Cable Laterals (8-10reps)
Front Cable Raises (8-10reps)
Seated Bent Over Rears (8-10reps)
Upright Smith Rows (10-12reps)

*Abs  3 trisets of:*
-45 sec Plank Holds
-Cable Rope Crunches (20 reps)
-Decline Reverse Crunches (15 reps)


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL  Ok mam, when would you like me to do arms then????  Saturday???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

oh you did not do arms yesterday right........hummmm arms today and then cardio friday and shoulders sat.  now i dont have to give you a program til sun....gonna be busy  this weekend


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

LOL  I think I can understand  LOL  I am cleaning all weekend    Going to clean my house and my bestest buddy just moved into his first house so we are going to clean his house


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

Yah i am doing some cleaning too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

cleaning someone's pipes?????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

ROFLMAO @ SS.

man we are all pretty damn hilarious today...must have gotten either no sleep or plenty of it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

he he or are seeing someone in a week and a DAY!!!!!  SO I HAVE PLENTY OF MOTIVATION!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Oh and hun I am going to do cardio today and arms tomorrow and shoulders the day after    How does that sound???


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

21?. We're almost the same age.. I'll be 20 in November..

How old is Darren?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

That is it?????????  I thought you were so much older    Darren in 25


----------



## Jenny (Aug 7, 2003)

Haha, well, I hear that too   Justin is 24


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Food For 8/7/03 

6:30am-6whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oats
9:30am-1.5scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp
12:30pm-5oz turkey, tomato
3:30pm-can tuna, cuce, 1 tsp hemp
7:30pm-5oz chicken, 1tbsp guac for fat, lettuce
9pm-1.5scoop protein


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

hey honey, I am so tired still, need to sleep for days.  Oh do you know anything god to cycle with my EC stack??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

no dont do arms then shoulders the next day....wont be able to push your shoulders enough...take a break with cardio only in between...i feel like an old bag compared to the two of you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

you are not su shush, ok do arms tonight    man i am pooped and i need to figure out what to cycle with my ec stack now and with eight weeks i am starting to freak out now


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

i would just start using a over the counter fat burner for a bit and then go back on the EC.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

like hydroxy cut or something like that?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

i am sorry hun i am so tired i can't see straight, slept awful last night


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

yes. something like that...try clenbutrx...ask BF about it first or someone else that has taken it. dont do arms if you have no energy.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

i will have energy dangit


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

that was just to get you going


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

he he I am tired but i am napping on lunch, oh hun should i do rice still even though i did oatmeal by accident this morning??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

no rice  tomato and cucs instead.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

ok mam,   I can do that isn't a problem I have eaten worse before


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

oh i am sure you have....especially if you start the liquid clen...heard its TERRIBLE


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 7, 2003)

Clenbuterx is best complete fat burner out there IMO its expensive and will knock you on your ass if you don't watch it.  It was so strong I could only take 2 5cc dosages a day becuase it had me zinging all day.  A GREAT PRODUCT expensive though but contains every thing you need. use subligal liquid gets in system with in 15 minutes !!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

the liquid form and cycle for how long and what dosages??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

talk to dave about this...he is the expert....i will call him tonight for you SS.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

ok thanks chica, i am going to eat and then nap on lunch I am exahusted


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

ok i am awake again and feeling better, headache is gone


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

these are my emotions today. I was so much happier when i had all the test in my body


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

more like a man no emotions just hormones  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

oh i know i asked han but what do you think of splenda when dieting?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

yes....your right....i want to be emotionless again


----------



## brennan (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> You like my lack of abs??
> 
> See now I feel bad whoring in Pam's thread. Pam, I'll make it up to you. Want a picture of lettuce??




lack of abs? i think your stomach is perfect! why u gotta be 9 yrs older than me...ahhahaha


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

how old is JB???????


----------



## brennan (Aug 7, 2003)

30 i guess...her profile says she was born in '73...im only 21, but im not too young am I? ahhaha


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Arms: 3 sets of 8-10 reps
Dips until failure -no assist
Superset #1
-Bicep Cable Curls60lbs
-Tricep Pushdowns (with same bar as curls)80lbs

Superset #2
-Lying Overhead Cable Extensions60lbs
-Standing Overhead Cable Extensions60lbs

Superset #3
-Long Bar Curls30lbs
-Swiss Ball Concentration Curls12.5lbs

3 Trisets of: 
Decline Crunches w/ 15lb plate (20 reps)
Oblique Raises with 25lb Plate (10 reps each side)
Hanging Leg Raises (12 reps)

J I was a sweaty mess and panty like I had run a mile in 5min fter all this  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

morning sugah.
great weights  80lb pushdowns 
i would like you to make an apt. to get your bf% taken in 2 weeks.
also did you get any info from Dave?
get a cheap over the counter fat burner for the next month and then order your clenbutrx and we will try that as soon as your done your this months tribestan. k.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

OK hottie-  Doctor for BF% they can do that??????  I didn't know that    Dave was awesome and looks like liquid would be the way to go.  I f I can shotgun the hemp I can take anything  LOL  So I will just get what I can in a couple days and then finish the trib.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Food for 8/8/03

Oh and no spenda will be in my house from here on out since what I had bought for Darren is now gone, going to see how tat affects things but I will keep some at work and bring home what I need so it isn't in my house.  I need to seriously kick my ass so I can do this in 8-9 weeks  

6am-6 whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oats
9am-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp hemp shotgunner with CL chaser 
1pm-5oz chicken, cuces
3pm-can tuna, cuces, 1 tsp flax
6pm-5oz chicken, lettuce 
9pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

you are kickin ass already babe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

I hope so I just put on my pants and I am holding something around my waist and back  LOL  And I DON"T LIKE IT!!!!    But I do have to say I am liking my legs more and more


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

me too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

He He, wrapped around you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

he he good


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

WAHOO time for lunch which means HIIT on a regular bike and 20 minutes on the elliptical immediately after.       am feeling really big today, have a pouch in the front, to me at least


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

well at least you did not just finish eating a bag of crispey mini rice cakes that has 1414g of sodium.

I AM DYING AND NEED WATER...i am like the sea over here.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

mmmmmmm that sounds good, I just had my chickien and cuces and I am stil monrly hungry  LOL  :chomping:


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

I am freaking starving, starving, me want food, 30 minutes to go, need food, starving, need food, starving!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm gonna go out and eat right now. Yummy yummy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

FOOD 8/9/03

 8:30AM-6 whites, 2 whole, 1/2 grapefruit
11:30am-1.5 scoop protein, 1/2c brown rice
(TRAIN)
2:30pm-5oz steak, cuces
5:30pm-can tuna, cuces
8:30pm-5oz chicken, lettuce, 1 tsp flax
11pm-1cup brown rice, 3oz potato (red), banana, 1 tbsp flax


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

new pics i am starting to get happier, i can see changes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

side


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

other side


----------



## sawheet (Aug 9, 2003)

Looking good Ss,  keep up the good work!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

8/9/03

Shoulders 3 sets of:
Seated DB Arnold Presses (10-12reps)17.5lbsx12, 20x11, 20x11, 20x6,17.5x6
Superset: 
Standing Cable Laterals (8-10reps)couldn't do cable, no strong enough but did DB straight arm 10lbsx8,7.5lbsx10,7.5lbsx9
Front Cable Raises (8-10reps)10x20lbs, 6x20lbs, 6x10lbs, 10x10lbs
SuperSet:
Seated Bent Over Rears (8-10reps)7.5lbsx10, 7.5lbsx10, 7.5lbsx9
Upright Smith Rows (10-12reps)10x10lbs each side, 9x10lbs, 8x10lbs
MY SHOULDERS ARE THROBBING!!!!!!!!!!!

Abs  3 trisets of:I HATE YOU I ALMOST 
-45 sec Plank Holds I had to do last two with a drop about 20 secs in but kept going
-Cable Rope Crunches (20 reps)90lbs, 80lbs,80lbs
-Decline Reverse Crunches (15 reps)yeah these were all done but with like 1/2sec drop in between at like 8, but did all  15


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

Thanks sawheet your sweet


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

Ok I am excited am picking up liquid clenbuterx the 240cc bottle for what i would pay to have it shipped here     YEAH!!!!  That means I can start it soon


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2003)

> J I was a sweaty mess and panty like I had run a mile in 5min fter all this  LOL



 do you realize you said panty


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 9, 2003)

that was a great workout shorty...thumbs up you hotty...see we backed off and now your progressing alot faster and better...you will come in looking HOT HOT HOT


----------



## sawheet (Aug 9, 2003)

I Hate it when my dog gets hot and pantys all over the couch


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 9, 2003)

lol, you know what i was thinking about then


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

Shorty please put dates on your workout logs 

Here is your schedule for the next 2 weeks:

Sunday: 20 min HIIT, 20 min Cardio, Back & Abs
Monday: 40 min AM Cardio
Tuesday: Arms & Abs
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: REST
Friday: Shoulders & Abs, 40 min AM Cardio (do together then have cheat meal within 1.5 of workout)
Saturday: 30 min Cardio in AM before wedding

Sunday: 20 min AM Cardio, Chest & Back
Monday: 20 min AM Cardio
Tuesday: 20 min AM Cardio, Arms & Abs
Wednesday: 20 min AM Cardio, Legs
Thursday: 20 min AM Cardio
Friday: 20 min AM Cardio, Shoulders & Abs
Saturday: REST


----------



## sawheet (Aug 10, 2003)

Crak that whip babe


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 10, 2003)

8/10/03


AM Wieght Workout-

wide grip lat pulls- 10x50lbs, 10x60lbs, 10x70lbs, 10x70lbs(with assist)
superset
wide grip pullups/close grip pullsups (assisted) 10x12(assist #for both), 10x13, 10x14
seated rope rows-10x50lbs,10x60lbs, 9x60lbs, 5x50lbs 
weighted hyper extensions-3x12x25lbs

abs-
leg raises to tuck-3x15
planks raises-3x45sec I thought I was going to die
weighted obliques3x10x25lbs

6pm-HIIT and 20 minutes Cardio


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 10, 2003)

Food For 8/10/03

10am-1/3c oats, 6 whites, 1 whole
1pm-5oz steak, cuces
4pm-1.5 scoop protein, 1tbsp flax, cuces
7pm-5oz chicken, cuces 1 tsp flax
9pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

Workouts

Arms & Abs (tuesday)
Superset 1: Standing DB Curls: 12, 10, 8, 8
Superset 1: Lying DB Extensions: 12, 10, 8, 8

Superset 2: Incline DB Curls: 3 sets of 8
Superset 2: Standing BB Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Triset: Preacher Curls: 3 sets of 8
Triset: Dips: 3 sets of 12
Triset: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 10

Triset: Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Seated Leg Tucks: 3 sets of 30 reps
Triset: Seated Medicine Ball Twists: 3 sets of 15 per side


Legs  (wednesday)
Smith Machine Low Squats: 12, 10, 8, 6
High and Narrow Leg Press: 12, 10, 8, 6

Superset 1: BB Squats: 3 sets of 10
Superset 1: Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 10

Superset 2: DB SL Deads: 3 sets of 10
Superset 2: Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10

Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 15


Shoulders & Abs (friday)
Superset 1: DB Press: 10, 8, 12, 6
Superset 1: Seated DB Laterals: 10, 8, 12, 6

Superset 2: Front DB Laterals: 3 sets of 8
Superset 2: Bent Over Cable Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Superset 3: Upright BB Rows: 3 sets of 8
Superset 3: Lying Side Laterals: 3 sets of 8

Triset: Rope Crunches: 3 sets of 30
Triset: Plank Holds: 3 sets of 45 sec
Triset: Decline Crunches: 3 sets of 15


Chest & Back (sunday)
Superset 1: Smith Machine Flat Bench Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 1: Wide Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 2: Incline DB Press: 12, 10, 8
Superset 2: Close Grip Pulldowns: 12, 10, 8

Superset 3: Swiss Ball Pullovers: 3 sets of 10
Superset 3: Bent Over BB Rows: 3 sets of 8


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh I think you are trying to kill me  LOL  I have some questions but will pm you hun


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

want to go hard for the next couple of weeks. supersetting will act as another fat burning mode and that way we can slack on the cardio for now. want to see how the clen works on you and then we will make changes to your diet in 2 weeks.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 10, 2003)

> Superset 1: Standing DB Curls: 12, 10, 8, 8



Are these the reps, as in doing a drop set and only one set of that drop set???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 10, 2003)

those are 4 supersets with 12 reps on first set, 10 reps on second set, etc.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 10, 2003)

ah ok i understand now hun  thanks love have a great night!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

8/11/03 Food & Cardio

1ml Liquid Clenbuterx
1000mg L-Carnitine
6am-40 minutes incline treadmill

7am-6whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oats
250mg ALA
ginger root
liver tabs-4
multi vitamin
1000mg Viitamin C
1000mg Calcium

10am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp hemp
250mg ALA
ginger root
tribestan
4 liver tabs

1pm-5oz chicken, cuces

250mg ALA
Ginger Root
4 Liver Tabs
1000mg Vitamin C

2pm-1ml Liquid Clenbuterx

4pm-can tuna cuces, 1 tsp flax
250mg ALA
Ginger Root
4 Liver Tabs
Tribestan

7pm-5oz turkey, cuces

250mg ALA
Ginger Root
4 Liver Tabs
1000mg Vitamin C

9pm-1.5 scoop protein
250mg ALA
Ginger Root
4 Liver Tabs
Tribestan


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

morning sweety....how was your cardio on the clen?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

I am sweating like a pig but think after a week I may try 1.5ml, I took L-carnitine with it though since I still have aprt of a bottle.  Tonight though I am taking alone so I will tell you how I feel, it did majorly wake me up about an hour after I took it.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

thats perfect...sweat and alertness is what we are looking for...remember mini changes produce results so lets keep doing what your doing for now...no changes.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok can do    you are too cute


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

not cute  

 today


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

He He Are you at work today missy, because I need to have my whore with me to make me stay focused at work,not wanting to go to work at all!!!!!!!!!!!  Darren is coming here in the two weeks after I go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

cool...i am trying to plan a trip to Florida too 
he is coming for your show too right?

i will be here to whore all day  i got the giggles today


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Good because I do too    He should but not sure which one, I have to figure that out.  I need to figure out how the hell I am going to get makeup done and hair and all that while all this outside of portland.   AHHHHH  STRESSS!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Dang it I thought it was SUnday was rest oh well, looks like I will be going to the wedding all bloated  LOL  Going out dancing that night so, it will be good to do on Saturday, man I am going to look gross at the wedding


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

dont stress about it, we will figure it out.

i think that you should do both comps....the first one for practice and then you will be a pro when the second one comes. 

book your nail apt. a week before your first comp. i would suggest getting plain gel nails with french tips...it looks really good with a tan and is very natural looking...bring a pic of the make up like to the makeup artist...tell her you like that face but that it has to look like that under 2434534 watt lights...do a trial run or talk to someone that has used the artist before...alow at least 1 hour for your makeup apt...for hair i always get it done the way i like and if you are going out of town then take a pic of your hair at the trial and bring it to the hair dresser there...she can just copy it.

as for the shoes...i am still searching for you...my federation requires us to buy two pairs...one black for compulsorary round and another pair for the two other rounds...find this out this week what you are required to wear and the rules...then email them to me...this should be your priority this week...rules and regs so we can get you all posed up. 

you will do fine if you concentrate on getting a few things done everyweek other than running around at the last minute.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Dang it I thought it was SUnday was rest oh well, looks like I will be going to the wedding all bloated  LOL  Going out dancing that night so, it will be good to do on Saturday, man I am going to look gross at the wedding



no we have to do some switching around.
what time is the wedding on sat?
what are you doing sunday?
will you be with darren still sunday?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

I am doing nothing except hang out with darren on sunday and he said he would eat with me  LOL    Saturday is just rough because of the wedding at 2pm.  So we won't be done until like 5pm.  Ok, I am going to take some time today to pick a gals brain down at the place I got the liquid clen.  Oh and am calling the seamstress on my lunch    We should make a check off list.  Oh I will do that on lunch also, make a checkoff list of things I need to, will help me remember


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

yes you should post the list here and we can check them off as you go.

I adjusted your plan...see above.

Do your cardio and weights together on Friday and then have your cheat within 1.5 hours of your workout.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

your gonna do your workout on Sunday though right?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Yes mam and darren will go with me to the gym    He is sucha good workout buddy


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

i have a hard time doing squats with hotties behind me  oh i miss being spotted for squats...you two can do your 30 min of cardio after your workout (if you know what i mean)


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh I will so get my cardio in, but what did you adjust I didn't see any adjustments???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

thur is a full rest day and i combined your cardio and shoulders to go on friday before your cheat so that you will burn all the excess calories away.

please read the post i just made in jodi's competition skin thread.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok hun  thank you for calrification, i am going a million miles an hour I am so hyper, lack of attention  LL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

hyper about what? darren or the cheat? you pre-order your burger yet 
i am hyper too. and have a huge smile on my face  kinda like that


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

darren and cheat and the fact that i am getting very very excited for things are rolling


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Darren is coming over this weekend!? See, I told you it would be no time at all before you could see him again 

Mmm, cheat, what are you having??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

well no darren told me if i don't feel good he is cutting me off so that totally threw my day downhill and I am in a awful mood now.    But I want to have a great huge burger, no mcdonald's a good one.  Fries with ketchup and ice cream


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Wha?  You're not feeling good hon? Why, did I miss something? And if you're not feeling good that's another BIG reason for him to get his ass up there!!

Mmm, that sounds like a nice cheat!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

I don't know what is wrong with me, I am happy one minute and then sad the next and then mad the next, I feel like I am on a roller coaster  LOL  Oh well, I will see darren soon and life will be good


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh boy do I know that one!  don't worry, it's called female hormones!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

See and I am not due for another two weeks  LOL  AHHHHHH  I HATE BEING FEMALE!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

I know.. It sucks  With my old birth control pills I was a MONSTER!!  Better with the ones I've got now though, thank god!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

i have to pick my new ones up today    For darren on friday


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

You're switching? 

Ooooh, You'll have some fun this weekend  

I'm off to bed sweets, talk to you tomorrow  I'll be working, AKA whoring..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Your on the pill Shorty  think you forgot to tell me that silly pants. Once you are done the comp. i would seriously consider changing or stopping the pill.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Oooh, I can't go to bed now, this is too interesting 

I've been wanting to quit too, to see how it affects bodyfat%.. I've been on it for years, since before I started weighttraining.. J'bo, you have any personal experience on how it affects bodyfat?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

OMG have i had experience with the pill...yes.

I was on the pill for about 5 years since i was 16 and stopped when i got cervical cancer when i was 21. I tried every pill out there and had terrible effects with almost all of them. I got severley depressed and moods swings from hell and then infections and problems coming out my gaga. Once i was done my treatment i swore i would never again play with my hormones like that...well estrogen anyways  I lost alot of weight when i stopped controlling your estrogen with BC pills and then taking Tribestan to control Test levels doesnt really make much sense. You just gotta wear condoms and be safe. MHO stop the pills all together, but talk to Darren about it. You have been on them along time and personally i think you need a break.
Will talk to HAN and ask his opionion but my geuss is...thats why your not progressing as fast as we would like.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

OMG, I feel like stopping tomorrow! I've never had any real problems with em, except for mood swings. It makes my PMS cramps better and my menstrual cycle more regular. But, I gained weight when I started taking them.

It's not like I'm having sex very often these days anyway


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

There are studies that show women that take BC for long periods of time can suffer an inbalance of hormones resulting in the need for hormone replacement therapy later in life.

I had low progesterone which caused both my miscarriages last year... this could have been caused from the years I was on BC.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

I totally agree with BF.

I have emailed HAN to see if he agrees with me.
If you stop you may spot for a couple of days but it will be worth it i believe.
What ever you decide let me know, but DO NOT switch pills now.

Please dont think that i am trying to tell everyone to stop taking bc pills. Just think that this is a contributing factor to your progress in getting leaner.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

Shorty you reading this?

Sorry Jenny i was referring to Shorty's progress. My take is if your not having regular sex...no point in screwing with the most delicate system in the body.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

i will talk to my doc about other methods, that may have a ton to do with my moods


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

hun if you think it is getting in the way i would love to stop, i think that is what is throwing my moods way off!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

yes it is...know how you feel cause i went through it myself.

i will talk to some people about it tonight...but i think its a wise thing to do...let your body rest.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok i won't get it and i will by the condoms for darren cause i so need to get some


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

and beware cause J'Tribby is back tomorrow and i can feel the hormones already...i love being emotionless like men...think only with their ...................'s


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

and i am so the oppositte right now, so I feel fat and bloated andscared to death right now.  I wanna be normal  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

OH my dear....did you carb up last night?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

yes and now i feel poopy and should i push out cheat further


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

no you shouldnt...we need to make some changes and no carb ups after the cheat for a while...something isnt right and we need to figure out whats going on...will talk to han and let you know...i am heading home now and will chat with you when i get there


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

all i have to say is j'bo hun i tried to send your treat and they told me it wouldn't ship well but you get another one am odering and shipping tonight  I know you love syrup so here you go hottie    Oh and i will spill my guts tonight after a good blading session and maybe go hot tubbing tonight


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

ok i need to vent and be completely honest for a sec.  I am very frustratewd with everything right now.  I know I see changhes and people see changes but my clothes have not changed at all in the way they fit and I am now getting very nervous.  I am very anal about the diet, the only thing I do to curb my sweet tooth is add spklenda to whatever I can and if I need to I will cut that out.  At weddings I was so good, and last night was my first crack, i have not done thins in months and I did it last night where i woke up in the middle of the night and ate, ok don't yell  please but I ate some treats I had made for a friend and when they were not home that meant they stayed in my house for another night!!!!!  So needless to say they got eaten, well not all, I am proud of myself for not eating them all.  Oh they were some rice crispy treats. I probably had the equivilant of3 of those bars, maybe not even that many.  So now I feel awful and I feel so bad especially now that I am being treated with a cheat on friday.  So this is when I start to doubt myself and I know i need to pull back into my own little world and rethink things and just get things back in perspective and get my priorities in order.  But i will do whatever it takes as my workouts will be super killer and if the diet gets that way I will take it and not complain.  Ok now that I got this off my chest I feel a bit better but still kinda bummed with myself for cracking and not withstanding the pressure but now there are nothing I can cheat on in my house, it is all gone.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> ok i won't get it and i will by the condoms for darren cause i so need to get some


Fade and I just use a spermacide... you can use it with condoms to be extra safe, too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

i hope he understands i will talk to him when he gets here, want to do that in person instead of over the phone.  I know he will do whatever it takes, he is so wonderful like that.  BF you guys are so wonderful for all your help.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Anytime SweetStuff


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

you still at work or going home soon???


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Checklist For Show:

1.  Cal and order suits
2. Get new shoes
3. Get tanners
4. Make nail appts
5. make hair appt for color/cut
6.  Make hair appt to get done or consultation up in seattle
7. Make Hotel reservations for both show dates
8. Figure out where to get makeup done.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Still at work... being working on some new metrics 

I really have got to finish my online classes... just waiting for my boss to leave   I'm afraid that if I go home I'll just watch TV and mess around and not get them done.  So here I stay!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

LOL  I Know exactly how that goes!!!!!  LOL  Yopu never get anything when you go home, you just relax and get done with all those chorse


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh I feel awful right now I was going to go roller blade outside to burn off some little mistake from last night but I have the headache form hell again behind my eyes so I am just going to lay here and relax.  I will get up tomorrow morning and improvise and do some 30 minutes of cardio at the gym in the morning.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey guess what???

I made a 100% on my final exam!!! That gives me an A or rather a M for mastered in the class!!!

Later sweetie!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, get a wash cloth, rinse it with cold water, squeeze out the excess water, go lay down and put it over your eyes.  That's what I do when I have those kind of headaches and it works miracles!!!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

BF and J'Bo, thanks for all the info on BC. I do not want those problems getting pregnant later in lifer, and there really isn't any reason for me to take em right now.. I will get OFF them after I finish this cycle.

Sorry to clutter up your journal with comments anout my sex life SS..


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Pam, I hope you're feeling lots better today!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

It is ok jeny, I am just up to get a drink of water and I am crawling back into bed for a bit, talk to you soon, I am maybe going ot do cardio today not suppossed to so I am probably not going to do it.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

MORNING!! :bounce: I'm so glad to see you online.. I've been so BORED!!  Okay, back to bed you lucky girl..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

you will laugh I got off work yesterday at 5:30pm came home talked to darren for about 20 mintes and I had the worst headache so I slept from 6pm-715pm, ate then slept until 9pm when it was time ot eat again and talked to darren until 10pm then went back to sleep, til now


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

What do you think should I go do cardio???


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok Food for 8/12/03


6am-6whites, 2 whole, 1/2 grapefruit
9am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp hemp
12pm-5oz chicken, cuces
3pm-can tuna, cuces, 1 tsp flax
7pm-5oz steak, cuces
9pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

Short stuff goto www.elitefitness.com  and look in womens section on Birth control JJ figure has posted .  I will find it on chemicalmuscle as well


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

ok i was dying last night. my puter is down and i was suffering from withdrawl symptoms. never been so happy to get to work today though  

you still have a headache SS? you need to go for a massage. 80% of headaches are due to a muscular imbalance or tightness causing pressure on your neck or other parts of the body.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

no it is gone, i think it is form being worn down, i got home from work and slept basically until 5am this morning getting up in time to make my meals  LOL

But I need a massage my back is VERY tight


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.chemicalmuscle.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1709

Hope this helps


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

I need a massage too.. I've got lots of knots around my scapulas


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the links HAN, they help me too


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

As of right now I am off of BC and am switching to getting some barriers for darren when he comes this weekend, so I hope this helps, becuase I am going to get annoyed if things don't start to roll off my legs, which they are better but pants aren't any loose in the legs, just waist.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

THATS GREAT NEWS SS. We dont want your thighs any thinner. Get those barriers babe.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

How the heck do you pick them out?????  LOL  Never had to worry about that


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

Trojan Large Lubricated Green Packages are the best (so i hear)  i havent been on the pill for 6 years and so i should know


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah gonna get some tonight :dancing around happy: pam is gonna get some :singing:


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

Use the bannana test.... or just eye it up


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

ha ha buy a ton and let him pick, that is what i may do


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

get the Glow in dark ones are cool LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

mmmmmmmm    noooooooooooo


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

i would prefer something that is super strong and lubricated so it doesn't tear, i ogo protection rather then looks, not in the mood to test my reproductive system.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

who the hell turns the lights out when your having sex anymore?  so unless they are glow in the light they just wouldnt work for me


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

and when you can't see it anyways cause you are too busy having sex, it does nothing for me


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

nothing for me either.....i think han uses them cause he is only having sex with himself and thats why he can see them


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

knew that you would like that one SS


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not saying anything


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 12, 2003)

I don't need darkness all I got to do is take off my glasses and I have instant beer goggles LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Me too but that is what CONACTS ARE FOR


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

make sure you aim properly then....or you might make her jump through the roof


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who the hell turns the lights out when your having sex anymore?



we do ... well we turn on the black lights because the missus has glow-in-the-dark/black light sensitive piercings


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

REALLY? cool...damn i gotta get some piercings  a pair of my garters have little glow in the dark hearts.


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

*First Stop*



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> who the hell turns the lights out when your having sex anymore?



And the survey says good answer, J'bo.  

SS....had to drop on in since you stopped by my journal.
Good Luck with your training.....You WILL do awesome.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

lights are so overated  candle light is good though...the candles come in handy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

candel light is the shiot, and hello DJ so good to see you starting to whore around


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

yah he is a baby whore  but watch out he is a little perv


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am learnin the ropes, I'll acheive master whore status at some point in my career.....J'bo knows me a lil too well.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Arms & Abs (tuesday)
Superset 1: Standing DB Curls: 12, 10, 8, 815lbs all four set
Superset 1: Lying DB Extensions: 12, 10, 8, 815lbs all four sets

Superset 2: Incline DB Curls: 3 sets of 815lbs all 2 sets
Superset 2: Standing BB Extensions: 3 sets of 103 sets @ 40lbs

Triset: Preacher Curls: 3 sets of 815lbsx3sets
Triset: Dips: 3 sets of 12no weight unassisted
Triset: DB Kickbacks: 3 sets of 1010lbsx3sets


THESE EFFINF HURT!!!!!!!!!!!
Triset: Crunches: 3 sets of 30 
Triset: Seated Leg Tucks: 3 sets of 30 reps
Triset: Seated Medicine Ball Twists: 3 sets of 15 per side


And after I ate 30 minutes of posing when I already hurt so this was torture


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Oh you haave the master whore DJ showing you the ropes, miss j'bo


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

I know, I've seen the damage.....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

but i must say i am proud 20 more and you have oubled your posts in almost a year


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

me?  I have decided to take a vested interest in participating, instead of just learning and keeping to myself...... J'bo twisted my arm


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

well we are very glad and you have a great personality and so glad you are sharing it now


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Yup, I am glad I am sharing as well.......
I also love to encourage so that is always a plus.......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

well then I am glad you are here cause I will definately need some in the weeks to come


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

weeks to come?  You got it right now, I am sure there are people in here to keep you movin forward, even when you think you can't anymore.....Just add my name to the list.........


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

you are such a sweetheart and a cute one at that


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks hun.  I'm just returning the favor.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

He he I just noticed this has been a week and I am already at 9 pages, man I ajm a WHORE!  

Food For 8/13/03

6am-6 whites, 2 whole, 1/2 grapefruit
9am-1.5 scoop protein, 1 tbsp hemp
12pm-5oz chicken, 1/2c brown rice
3pm-can tuna, cuces, 1 tsp flax
7pm-5oz steak, cuce
9pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

so how is the clen doing?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I think ok, but not sure, am nervous to get things measured on the 26th, oh yeah made an appointment and got ahold of the lady to do my suits have to call her back today.  Where should I be by now???  And I can tell you if I think I am or not.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

bf% wise? well i dont want you anymore than 18% but if you are 20% thats still workable.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

see i have no pack and still have some stuff around the back and my butt is still very soft, harder then before but still soft, now you have me worried.........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

dont worry...the stuff around your thighs is the last to go...how do your abs look? and how do your shoulders look? can you see any definition?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Don't be worried SS.....you will be fine....The first thing you have to remember is stay positive.....I always believe that if you think negative you give it more of a chance to happen.....You look great and keep up the hard work and it will pay off.....From the looks of the last pictures you posted you will get to your goal and then some......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

what do you consoder definition?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I am just in major pain today so that just throws everything off I slept awful because my back is seriously messed up, it hurts to sit, it hurts to stand, it hurts.  I need 1pm to come and my massage to come.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

the massage will definately help SS.

we can moan together today cause i am not that happy...yet anyways.

definition= A. can you see muscle sepration when you are relaxed? B. can you see veins and or striations when you lift?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i can see veins slightly she i lift but still no definitino yet when i am resting, but it is much tighter then 2 weeks ago, but I think this whole pain thing is making me feel worse then I should, I just don't know what is wrong with my back, I feel like I have all my muscles tightening at once and like my whole back could pop at once.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I am sorry I am such a whiner today. but with bad sleep and now all this stuff on my mind about suits, and hair and makeup and darren relly irritating me about friday and now my back and measurements on the 26th, i feel like my head is going to explode, so i have to let it out somewhere.  Because my family won't listen.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

your back is sore from posing...if its sore then your posing right 

that sounds like your on track...so no worries...tighter than 2 weeks is great news...when we change your diet next week your gonna have more positive changes...trust me honey...only 2 more days and you have your mini feast


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

good your making progress every 2 weeks you should get tighter.  After 5-7 days your body should be reassessed and slight changes be made.  Little tweaks go all the way.  Posing is going to play a major part on conditioining and alot of competitors over look that immensly.  Just in short amount of tme from posing you should see things getting leaner and tighter. plus when it comes time you will have a grea stage presence and some times thats more important then even looking great.  just stay the course


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i understand but i am in so much pain right now I don't give a SHIT!!!!!  Sorry I hurt bad!!!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Work it SS...... Whine all you want....in the end you'll be


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

get a hot towel (drenched in boiling hot water) put it in 2 plastic bags and lengthen it out to wrap around your lower back then rest on it....after 15 min go stretch your back and do some pull motions to lossen it up...you should feel better


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i can not wait for my massage, I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!  4 hours to go!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

do the towel thing.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i wish i could but i am at work.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

you dont have tea towels there? no hot water? no garbage bags?

i was talking to han the other night after i had done some summer house cleaning and i found my stats fro the past couple of years....thought that you might like to see them...everytime you do a show things get easier and you get leaner and more muscular.

2001......122lbs and 23%
2002......124lbs and 12%
2003......130lbs and 10%
next year will aim to go
2004......140lbs and 9%

you too will get there.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i hope so, man i am a wreck today so sorry if i don't say much, am ready to cry


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

call me on my cell in 30 min if you need to talk honey. i am here for you and we all have these days. try to relax and breath and think of how happy you will be with Darrens arms wrapped around you in 2 days.  pm you my number now.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

it is ok, my mom is already frustrated with me at wiork, i am taking a half day on friday so I can work and workout and then eat before darren gets here, sad I am taking time off work to eat  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

i will take pictures tonight for you hun


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

Pam,
Try to relax best you can. Stressing  does nothing but raise coritsol levels and will halt your progession.  trust me I know.  Just try to relax tonight and do some visualization on what you want to look like when the day arrives and go over your posing in our head.  As a diver I took this practice to extremes and it benefited me greatly.  Mental perception is a very power tool and can make all the differnce in the world.  Before going to bed tonight block out all the negative things and picture how you want to look on stage. try to be as detailed as possible as if you were in th audience looking on.  I know it sounds crazy but when I pose that is what i do.  AS I told you before"what mind believes the body achieves".  Dont let stress control you you control it


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

oh i know but today with pains and hormones are being crazy i feel like i am on a roller coaster, i just want things to level out


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> Pam,
> Try to relax best you can. Stressing  does nothing but raise coritsol levels and will halt your progession.  trust me I know.  Just try to relax tonight and do some visualization on what you want to look like when the day arrives and go over your posing in our head.  As a diver I took this practice to extremes and it benefited me greatly.  Mental perception is a very power tool and can make all the differnce in the world.  Before going to bed tonight block out all the negative things and picture how you want to look on stage. try to be as detailed as possible as if you were in th audience looking on.  I know it sounds crazy but when I pose that is what i do.  AS I told you before"what mind believes the body achieves".  Dont let stress control you you control it



WOW i am impressed HAN...great post


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh i know but today with pains and hormones are being crazy i feel like i am on a roller coaster, i just want things to level out


You are on a roller coaster its the dieting for comp. ride and it wont be over til after the comp. 
One reason i compete is so that i become a stronger individual in other areas on my life. You will find strengths in the next couple of weeks that you never knew you had and you are becoming a stronger person everyday because you deal with them and stay focused. So lets get back on track and fight this. Take all your strength and keep trekking. I go through the same thing you are EVERYTIME...just ask people all over this board or look up my old journals...they will say how moody and down i was one day and on top of the world the next. We got this one babe, your gonna kick it in the ass


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

thanks hun, I know and it is really helping me a ton, with everything and hun you all are so wonderful even Han is with his mood swings and all  LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

30 mminutes til massage!!!!!!  I am so excited


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

People are always worried about the phyiscal side of the sport, but in reality the mental side is even more challenging.  I'm experinceing that right now.  Even though I see my self ever day the mirror plays tricks with my head so thats why i have james and jeremiah take a look at me every few days and critque me so i don;t go batty.  James ask me what I weight this morning and I told him from this point on I don't use the scale and he responded " thats the answer I was looking for"  I use my strength and mirror, and there assessments every few days to keep me on track.  As long as I'm getting stronger and my waist is dropping and biceps are holding size I just keep going forward. Posing and alittle cardio will make me tight as a drum and about 2 more weeks the shakes are going to go and I will dry out even more.  THings can only get better, but one thing I have learned is just let things fall into place. from expreince last 4 weeks is when the magic happens. Especially last week when we got to drop my water and flood my body with carbs.   You just have to have a positive out look. This is your first contest so you may not win or place.  You just have to be the best you can with what you have to work with and take what you learn from each show and apply to the next one.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

and see my big thing is i have never done this NEVER, and so it may be hard for you and then think of little me, by myself trying to do this, and then you will realize why i act how i do


----------



## sawheet (Aug 13, 2003)

Need a laugh to cheer up drop me a line, you can do this  its your thang baby!!  Read my signature, it works for me


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 13, 2003)

Pam ,
By yourself.  I think not ! J'bo and I, as well as others are here to assist you, support you in any way we can.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

yes we are


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

ok just had my message and going back in two weeks, feel 100 times better    And I am such a fan of acupuncture now!!!!


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Massages are wonderful......
The new place I am moving into has a massage place down in the lobby.  I wonder how much they charge?  I'll probably get used to it for sure


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Oh I can not wait to go back, it is a long drive but totally worth it, and my mood just shot through the roof.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

I know you guys are here for me and you all know what I mean though, I wish I had a spot in the gym, someone to watch me pose, to just rub my feet and back and all that supportive stuff, you know what I mean    But I lvoe you all still and value every moment I talk to you guys


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

and believe me i wish i was there to do all that for you SS...your my twin and i loves yah babe  glad your happy now...i am too..my phones hooked up


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

hey i may call you tonight then


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

awesome...going out for dinner but will be back later 

you get my landline number? i would post it but too many weirdos  pm yah it....gotta go make some salsa for a friend.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

ok hun i should be home from my pucking session  aka legs around 7pm my time    And may talk to you while in the bath  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

oh yah baby...i will get in the bath too and we can bath together....  you know what those smilies mean


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

he he  Oh I gots me a grand idea!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

8/13/03  

Legs  (wednesday)
Smith Machine Low Squats: 12, 10, 8, 635lbs each side, 35lbs each, 45lbs each, 45lbs each
High and Narrow Leg Press: 12, 10, 8, 690lbs each side, 115lbs each, 115lbs each, 125lbs each

Superset 1: BB Squats: 3 sets of 1025lbs all three sets and i fuqing fell doing the last set, no barfing just legs straight giving and out and me being on the ground  LOL
Superset 1: Leg Extensions: 3 sets of 1050lbs, 60lbs, 50lbs

Superset 2: DB SL Deads: 3 sets of 1035lbs both hands all three sets
Superset 2:Lying Leg Curls: 3 sets of 1050lbs, 40lbs, 40lbs & 30lbs

Seated Calf Raises: 3 sets of 1570lbs x 3


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

SS that was the best post ever  your such a hotty determined babe. and geuss what? 1 more day til cheat cheat cheat  talk tomorrow


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

need another massage now, back is all yweak again  LOL  Darren yelled at me for lifting when my back hurts  LOL oh well  loves hun sleep well


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

8/14/03

6:30am-6 whites, 1 whole, 1/3c oats
9:30pm- 1 tbsp hemp (don't ask  over protein)
12:30pm-6oz turkey, cuces,
3:30pm-can tuna, cuces, 1 tsp flax
6:30pm-5oz chicken, cuces
9pm-1.5 scoop protein


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

Shorty this is your meal plan for tomorrow

Friday:
Meal one: 6 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 grapefruit, 200mg ALA
Meal two: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1tsp hemp
Meal three:  we know what this is  plus 500mg ALA
Meal four: 1 scoop of protein even though your not hungry
Meal five: steak and broccoli


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

ok sounds good hotty, HI!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

hello...you get my 30 page pm?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

let me check, sorry just got done reading HAN's about only doing one dose on cardio days and do green tea for second  and third doses, and then do the two doses on weight days, what you think with that mam??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i think han and you are VERY different...he is in a class of his own


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he then I go full blown all the way    I will let you know is acouple hours how the 2ml go


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

please please please be careful


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

i will, am trying 2ml this afternoon and will tell you, that is still less then half of recomended dose


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

Good to take conservative route and increase it as you go every 2-3 days. After your carb ups you may no need it becuase you should have crazy energy from the carb load


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pam, 
suggestion - meal 2 drop fat and just go protein shake 
Reasoning don't fat circulating in body when you blow insulin levels up.  estimate the amount of carbs  if you take 100 grams take 1000 mgs ALA.  If you go eddes icecream (best choice ) then calculate accordingly. May want to take alittle fiber 1 teaspoon of psylluim husk about half hour before this meal or if you are going right from the gym (SKIP IT) and just goto town.  Your body should act like  sponge and suck things up so no likely any of it would be stored as fat and will stroke metabolsim


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

ok   sounds like a plan , I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

will drop fat and then chow down, eating time should be around 4pm


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

Do you understand reason why ?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

yes i do, don't want extrafat floating around that could be sucked up with all the bad food coming in  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

good idea.
we are going to post your diet for the next week in a bit.
just talking it over in the meeting room 

ah massage was good but EFFIN PAINFUL...seems as though i open my mouth too long sometimes


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

ok just bought the worst protein, am returning it and getting prom3 back, couldn't even eat my second meal, had like two drinks, and was  ready to hurl;, the hemp tastes good compared  LOL  So I am eating meal 3 at lunch break


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

you are so cute, i am so getting sore sitting here form yesterday butthead    LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe butthead.

speaking of butts i am not dieting now and i havent trained hams and butt for a week and my ass looks better then ever  go figure...i will send you pics 

yes bad protein is common...to be honest they all make me gag and so i put only 1/4 water and chug it like a shot


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

see do prom3, TASTES GREAT!~!!!!!!  I love it, so i have some down at the place i buy my stuff from, and am taking back what iI just bought   and buying the prom3


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

better send me some since I'm going to take some my self tongiht once i get this fur off my back LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

oh i love PROM3!!!!!!!!  mmmmmmmmmmmmm  sounds good, man that pisses me off when you spend 30 bucks on proteiin that tastes like shiiot, oh well i think i can take it back.


----------



## Stacey (Aug 14, 2003)

Hello!! 
I learn sooo much in your journal honey!!

Looking good..
sorry about the nasty protein shake.. yuck!!!
Mines okay..I have to DOWN it fast!!!
Take care!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Hun you are a doll, and i love reading yours, you make my life seem so dull    And I love to see you smiling all the time   

Thanks hun


----------

